

Html5please - cleverjake
http://html5please.us/

======
sushi
Nice work. However I'd suggest you reduce the focus on search box (probably
even remove it) . It's not working for most searches and is taking far too
much attention. I probably would have left the page, had I not scrolled down
by chance.

You might also want to add new input attributes like number, date, time and
search etc.

~~~
nimbupani
what search is not working? We are looking to add more features soon!

~~~
sushi
I tried the input tag among others. On a second inspection, I just missed most
of the results because they are below the fold.

------
samwillis
I prefer <http://caniuse.com/> as there is far less scrolling and a better
brake down of browser support. It doesn't suggest polyfills and shims though
and this one does.

~~~
nimbupani
This is definitely not suggested as a replacement. We link to caniuse.com for
details. This is for suggestions on how to use a particular feature.

------
pbhjpbhj
I hadn't heard of the term polyfill before (despite having used them) ... just
means providing browser specific code to patch the renderer for the lack of an
otherwise supported feature.

It was the first thing I searched for on-site, didn't leave me any the wiser.

eg <http://remysharp.com/2010/10/08/what-is-a-polyfill/>

------
ender7
This site is great not only for its recommendations, but also as a list of
cool things that I didn't know about but may want to use.

------
ErikRogneby
A link to the W3C spec or MDN page for each tag/feature would be a nice
addition.

~~~
c_t_montgomery
If you'd like to see this, why don't you file an issue on the repo?

<https://github.com/h5bp/html5please/issues/new>

~~~
ErikRogneby
done! <https://github.com/h5bp/html5please/issues/108>

------
cleverjake
relevant - <http://nimbupani.com/html5please.html>

------
estel
I love the site, and can see myself using it in the future. It'd be great if
you could get Back behaviour working as expected, though.

------
highace
Perhaps include a brief explanation as to what each feature does or is for so
trips to google aren't as necessary?

~~~
nimbupani
There is a link at the bottom for browser market share or learn more for most
of these features.

------
TomGullen
Great work! And thank you for linking to our blog post
([http://www.scirra.com/blog/44/on-html5-audio-formats-aac-
and...](http://www.scirra.com/blog/44/on-html5-audio-formats-aac-and-ogg)) in
the Audio tag!

------
vilius
It is becoming hard to keep up. Sites like this shows that the pace of HTML5
is incredible. And since with every new feature introduced there are hundred
ways to use it, we can just guess what the web will look like after a year.

------
dazbradbury
Thanks! Could come in handy when I start to look at cross browser
compatibility at our start-up. Have been debugging issues solely in
Chrome/Firefox to ensure I don't kill myself with IE issues prematurely.

------
tnorthcutt
Some formatting issues on (my) mobile (EVO 4G, Android 2.2, stock browser).
The small text (html, css, api, js) next to each feature gets cut off some
when in portrait mode.

------
digitallimit0
In Chrome, Windows 7 the CSS3 circles in the background shift around when you
highlight anything or expand one of those info boxes.

------
MatthewPhillips
Calc() is going to be a killer feature when it gains support on iOS and
Android. It seems to me that a polyfill should be possible.

------
mattadams
How about "please don't use stuff that makes rendering horrifically slow on
relatively modern hardware?"

~~~
karl_nerd
It's actually there on for example box-shadow, one of the worse offenders

------
kylebrown
I was expecting to see examples/demos when clicking each feature (hint hint).

------
phalasz
Useful site.

Will definitely use it in the future to look up features.

------
supar
This page represents everything I hate about "HTML5" so far: flashy for no
reason, slow as hell and for all for very little content.

~~~
politician
My experience was different; I found the site easy to navigate and able to
deliver just the essential details rapidly. For technical details, we have
MDN, Wikipedia, caniuse, and Google.

------
richardg
WoW! Great work.. A good resource.

------
gerbera
Very useful, thanks!

------
abhisec
Wow, this should be your one and only starting point for anything which starts
with HTML5. Kudos to the team, great job guys, makes life lot easier for
everyone.

------
derleth
It scrolls really slowly and clicking the titles doesn't do anything.

